# Film Quiz - Picture Rounds - Weddings



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm doing Pop Culture Quiz for a wedding and need to do a 20 picture round with famous wedding scenes from films.....

Therefore I call upon urban for help....

I have these for starters:







The Godfather






The Deerhunter

All help very welcome......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

Kill Bill? Would that count, I mean she is _getting_ married

Only pic I can find is the Bride and Bill


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kill Bill? Would that count, I mean she is _getting_ married



Yes - very good!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

The Graduate


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Graduate



Nice pic!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

Shrek
Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

ska invita said:


>





but name 'em folks.....

I guessed this is seven brides for seven brothers.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)

The Graduate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 12, 2010)

Four weddings


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> but name 'em folks.....
> 
> I guessed this is seven brides for seven brothers.



nah, lets have a bit of quiz fun!


----------



## fogbat (Apr 12, 2010)

Bride of Chucky? I'm struggling to find a good photo on google images, but I'm sure there's a scene where Tiff is in a wedding dress.


----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

My friend and horror film fanatic says this IS a wedding as there are wedding bells in the background! "The Bride of Frankenstein" (just "Frankenstein" should NOT ne allowed as an answer !)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

I like this one as it kind of looks like a real wedding..but is from "Fantastic Four: The Rise of the Silver Surfer"


----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)

A wedding that only happens in Mrs Lovett's imagination in Sweeney Todd:


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2010)

The self indulgent neverending one from Deer Hunter annoys me


----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)

Ooh, ooh:






Buster Keaton and 500 hopeful brides in 'Seven Chances'.

You'll have to crop out the name of the film on the side there.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2010)

The Princess Bride






Can't find a better pic, annoyingly


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1096784128/tt0110598

^ Muriel's Wedding no right click


----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't find a picture of the wedding ceremony between Ming the Merciless and the human female from the end of Flash Gordon.


----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)

Needs cropping:


----------



## Santino (Apr 12, 2010)

How geeky are the audience?


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/My-Favorite-Movies-about-Weddings/lm/158RI4N42JKWZ

hth


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

Santino said:


> Needs cropping:



Nice!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

Please name 'em or they're not much use to me.....and thanks!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

Santino said:


>



?  ?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 12, 2010)

Above one (the one with Cary Grant) was from The Philadelphia Story 






Star Wars - ep3 I think.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 12, 2010)

I now pronounce you chuck and larry


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

This wedding is gonna be made up of nice folk from Darlington....so they gotta be kinda easy.

I like the Flash Gordon one....very good....!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I now pronounce you chuck and larry


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2010)

Santino said:


> How geeky are the audience?



Star Trek Next Generation - is it the one with the big hologram spaceship where data goes feral?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 12, 2010)

Film about a wedding without the actual wedding...?

How to Murder Your Wife






or film about a wedding better known for Mike Tyson? The Hangover


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 12, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> Star Wars - ep3 I think.



Episode 2




			
				Nanker Phelge said:
			
		

> Star Trek Next Generation - is it the one with the big hologram spaceship where data goes feral?



Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## gsv (Apr 12, 2010)

Santino said:


>





Nanker Phelge said:


> ?  ?


Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Santino got there first 

GS(v)


----------



## N_igma (Apr 12, 2010)

From the film "The Bachelor"


----------



## spliff (Apr 12, 2010)

*Not quite Brad and Janet but ...*

*Sweet Home Alabama*




*Steel Magnolias*




*Love Actually*


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

N_igma said:


> From the film "The Bachelor"



A remake (of sorts) of Seven Chances:



Santino said:


> Ooh, ooh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Santino said:


> A remake (of sorts) of Seven Chances:



No one is ever gonna get 7 chances


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No one is ever gonna get 7 chances



Have you got enough so they fit neatly across the page? That's all I ever cared about - formatting


----------



## Balbi (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

LA Story


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you got enough so they fit neatly across the page? That's all I ever cared about - formatting



Well, unlike yours, people will be able to see them on my quiz!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Balbi said:


>



Cheaper by the dozen.....father of the bride?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well, unlike yours, people will be able to see them on my quiz!



*gasp*

Strip-lit, eh? Very atmospheric


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No one is ever gonna get 7 chances



I would. And I'm half Darlingtonish.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Santino said:


> I would. And I'm half Darlingtonish.



Well.....these lot are gonna be the stupid half....


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2010)

I suggest the wedding from Bridget Jones, but only because they filmed it in the church of a village near us.

A quick search revealed no really good pics, mind.  And the film is gash.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *gasp*
> 
> Strip-lit, eh? Very atmospheric



Do you know how many times I nearlt set fire to myself trying to work out by candlelight which Robert Downey Jnr film you'd picked that month......with nothing but a picture of Robert Downey Jnr to go on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do you know how many times I nearlt set fire to myself trying to work out by candlelight which Robert Downey Jnr film you'd picked that month......with nothing but a picture of Robert Downey Jnr to go on.



He had a _bandaged hand_


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

Lord of the Rings:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

Such a beard, really. If Frodo hadn't fucked off to the grey havens he would have been balls deep in Sam thrice nightly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Such a beard, really. If Frodo hadn't fucked off to the grey havens he would have been balls deep in Sam thrice nightly



I love you Mr Frodo......


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

West Side Story, although they are not actually getting married, only pretending:


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2010)

You might be able to find a better picture, but how about Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

kabbes said:


> You might be able to find a better picture, but how about Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves?



Or:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Santino said:


> Or:



Nah, I've never seen that one......is an arthouse film?


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

It was a good follow-up to kabbes' red x though.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2010)

You get a red x?

You know that your one says that direct links are prohibited?

Damn these pesky hotlink preventions, spoiling our fun.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2010)

_Die Ehe Von Maria Braun_ (AKA _The Marriage Of Maria Braun_), the first part of Fassbinder's BRD Trilogie.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 13, 2010)

Big fat Greek wedding






The wedding singer






Bride Wars


----------



## Melinda (Apr 13, 2010)

Coming To America 






Bride and Prejudice


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2010)

All done - thanks for your help everyone.


----------

